# Local 73



## skoda (Feb 4, 2009)

I was wondering if anybody here is from Spokane Local 73? What is the job outlook there for this summer, and if they are taking on any apprentices? I'm thinking about calling the local tommorow, but thought that somebody here might know. Thanks a lot for the help.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Duplicate??????


----------



## skoda (Feb 4, 2009)

yes duplicate, I didn't think i would get a whole lot of response on just one topic, so i did it in two, better coverage, better results.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

skoda said:


> yes duplicate, I didn't think i would get a whole lot of response on just one topic, so i did it in two, better coverage, better results.


Sorry, but that's not how we do things here. Everyone reads most all of the forums. You topic WILL get seen. You'll see this once you hang around a while. There is NO reason to cross post.

Besides, this is a union topic and belongs here, not in another forum.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

The union doesn't look so hot in Spokane.

Yur best off going IEC to start out.

Spokane is a polished turd at best. When Kaiser Aluminum went down, all the rest of the good jobs went with it.

I hope you can bring your A game to work every single day, otherwise you won't make it. Doesn't matter how smart you are, but being smart helps.


----------



## skoda (Feb 4, 2009)

First off sorry about the duplicate post. Won't happen again. And thanks for the posts.


----------

